# Team Indiana invades the Florida Middle Grounds



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

(part 1 of 3)

Team Indiana invades the Florida Middle Grounds.
Conditions are very good for 'A major snapper catch!' This is Florida in April, eighty five degrees, not a cloud in the sky, and very calm seas, who could ask for anything more?
Well! To start with, let's load the Florida Fisherman with plenty of very lively pin fish:


We are ready! Tammy welcomes Team Indiana members Mr. Jim Stone & Mr. Tim Fisher:

There is always plenty to see & do around Madeira Beach, Florida:


Team Indiana has traveled 1,000 miles to fish our fabulous Florida Middle Grounds. Will it be worth the trip? Only time will tell!
Team Indiana (L to R)

Fishing out of spot # 11, Mr. Nick Richardson, Bargersville, Indiana
Fishing out of spot # 4, Mr. Jim Stone, Greenwood, Indiana
Fishing out of spot # 9, Mr. Tim Fisher, Nineveh, Indiana
Fishing out of spot # 8, Mr. Matt Stewart, New Castle, Indiana


Mr. John Martin hopes to win the jack pot: Captain Garret takes John's $20.00. John will have three chances to win, biggest AJ, grouper, & snapper:

Tim loves Tammy's Southern cooking. Spaghetti & meat balls on the way to the Middle Grounds. What a way to begin our adventure:

We will be targeting the hard to fool mangrove snapper and the deep water, very tasty, vermilion snapper. Will, first mate, is more than willing to share his vast knowledge. We are all ears:

Those bunks are looking good. We are going to need all the energy we can get. Let's hit the sack:

Very early Saturday morning. Captain Garret sounds 'battle stations!' Let the fun begin!
Snapper love Spanish sardines. These are in prime condition. Be sure to cut the tail off:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Part 2 of 3*

Mr. Bo Janecka, spot # 7, uses a big landing net. Watch the net in action 4:43 min. into the video at the end of this report:



The mangos are on the attack, but so are we:



Watch Mr. Tim Fisher, Team Indiana, battle this jack pot contender 3:03 min. into the video:

Wow! What a nice gag:

Captain Garret is so proud of John:

The catch is looking good. Things slowed down considerably as the moon went down, but we are still picking:

Sun up deep into the very heart of the Florida Middle Grounds. Priceless!

Mr. Lynndal Saltzman, fishing out of spot # 41, is thrilled. See you in July, partner:

Mr. John Martin:

Looks like we have another stowaway:

Let's go see if the AJ's are hungry. Look at them stacked up on top of that wreck:

The are fighting mad, but so are we:


Tammy gets into the action:

Mr. William Trippett, spot # 10:


Mr. Craig Tensfield, spot # 14:

Team Indiana scores again. Mr. Tim Fisher:

Tim doubles up. A trigger & a Middle Grounds size vermilion snapper:

Mr. John Martin and gag number six. Watch John in action 7:53 min. into the video:

Mr William Trippett:

The vermilion snapper are very plentiful & big:



Now that's a nice porgy:

Ever see a sheepshead porgy? They are pretty rare. Leave it to team Indiana. Nice going Mr. Nick Richardson:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Part 3 of 3*

This is box # 2. Number one is iced down & sealed:

The sun sinking into the calm sea of the Florida Middle Grounds. Stunning!

Tammy time: Two boxes full of fish, good friends, and picture perfect Florida weather. Who could ask for anything more? Well! How about steamed vegetables, and the most tender chicken breast over rice with Tammy's special gravy? Oh! Be sure to leave room for a big piece of double chocolate cake. Now this is the life:

Captain Garret decides to try one more after dinner wreck. Unfortunately the goliath grouper have the AJ's in a panic mood. Mr. Ian Keith, spot # 2, now that's a vermilion to be proud of:

Eight thirty Saturday evening. Take us home Captain 'Coach' John; take us home to Madeira Beach:
Now that was one quick night. The fishing was slow at times. Never-the-less, we ended up with a very respectful catch. Look at the color in that mountain of snapper:

And the in he money jack pot winners are:

Indiana's Mr. Tim Fisher, won the snapper jack pot. Team Indiana traveled 1,000 miles to fish our fabulous Florida Middle Grounds. Was the trip worth it? Tim, Jim, Nick, and Matt all agree, Absolutely! We will be back, and back often. What made our trip more than anything was the people. Southern hospitality is absolutely wonderful. All the fish we caught was simply an added bonus. It's the people that make the trip what it is, remarkable!
We are all smiles:

In between fishing trips I like to hunt the Florida Wild boar. Just got back from Cedar Key's Tiger Island Outfitters. My long time hunting partner, Mr. Tony Cantgelosi, and I teamed up on a beautiful, delicious, eighty eight pound beauty. Roasted wild hog on the BBQ grill; I can taste it now. Would love to share this Southern favorite with team Indiana. 

Then, on April 25, it's off to the Middle Grounds again. Retirement is rough, but I guess someone has to do it.

Check out 'A major snapper catch.' Hope you like the short action packed video of our trip.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaRDAqZ1Yyg
Bob Harbison 
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

